# buying a 206 gti tommorow



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

no im not selling the tt , no way. its for the girlfriend and the forthcoming little one, any advice on these 206 gti's what to look for etc. help needed


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Had a 206cc SE and it was a sound car, nice engine same as GTI, good build quality, handling etc.

Never really heard of any major probs, there are a few pug forums, although I am sure you've prolly checked them out


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i cant seem to find a decent forum for 206 gti's like the tt one. know of any?


----------



## alanru (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi bmx, first post on this forum, I am trading in my 206 gti this month [52 plate] for a new 180 ttc. The gti is a really good car and it handles great with a lively engine. But... the build quality is a bit suspect, I have had two gti s and the same problems have been in both. Constant rattles in the cabin, central locking popping up and down when you are driving, air-con problems and trouble with the exhaust manifolds, you can hear the exhaust rasping at 3000rpm. Hope i have not put you off because it is a good car to drive and engine wise is sound best of luck ..Alanhttp://206infoexchange.proboards22.com/


----------



## alanru (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry about the web link , how do you enter hyperlinks to the post. ta Alan


----------



## T99LER (Aug 14, 2004)

I too have recently parted company with a Pug 106 GTi was is missed more than I could have ever imagined! Pug's on the whole are good cars, have nice Revvy blocks but lack build quality which is compensated by great handling and are fun to drive!

My TTR 225 is or seems to be no quicker to 60 @ all!!!

I am growing to love the TT but I had Hot Hatch Blood running through my blood for nearly 5 yrs!

There's only one Pug site BMX

www.pgac.co.uk

Good luck mate


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

bmx said:


> i cant seem to find a decent forum for 206 gti's like the tt one. know of any?


try this, pretty good http://www.peugeot-gti.net/forums/


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

thanks for the info guys , the build quallity is what i was scared of really, the other option is a high mileage 2000 golf gti. but all the ones ive been to look at were not up to my standards, the truoble with owning a tt is that when you get into most other cars its hard to get exited about them,


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

what a waste of time , went to see the car . solicitor in harrogate .started it up and it was running on 3 . he said it hasnt been started for a while. turned it off then back on again and it ran ok ,but, the dis was saying error fauld on cat. went for a test drive and turned the air con on.... it sounded like a 747's landing gear was coming down. other than that pretty good, you cant expect it to be perfect its a peugeot 2002 with 17k on the clock :lol: pile oh shite, rang a friend up that is a mechanic at a peogoet main dealers and asked him what he thought , he said they are a bag of wank and dont touch it with a ten foot barge pole,


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LOL and spraying the monitor with coffee

bag of Wank !!!!

A classic :lol:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

bmx said:


> he said they are a bag of wank


That good eh :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

If it was my g/f, i would get a mini !
My g/f is looking for one at the moment, and the drive is rather good !
Plus BMW build quality


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

himpe said:


> If it was my g/f, i would get a mini !
> My g/f is looking for one at the moment, and the drive is rather good !
> Plus BMW build quality


Not too much room for mrs and little 'un in a mini tho.
And thats without the stroller in the boot.

What about used Golf mkV, Astra or Mondeo - a bit more room?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

What about a Seat Leon? Great range of specs, well built and tend not to be bought by chavs and raced round multi-storey car parks.

Try, http://stock.autorespond.co.uk/carstarleeds.aspx?sItem=1&sType=Car&sCarID=722800&sFormat=Vehicle


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

im buying a golf gt tdi if all goes well , they have an enourmous boot and still look decent , the mini and leon are a no go, dont like the look of either and the mini is too small.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Good choice, not sure I'd want anyone to buy a 206 after watching Watchdog last night !

Damian


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

why what did they say about them? bag of wank?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

bmx said:


> why what did they say about them? bag of wank?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Kell's got a Golf V5 for sale which might be interesting for you - if she doesn't do big miles then the benefits of a diesel wouldn't be as great


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

bmx said:


> why what did they say about them? bag of wank?


basically loads of problems with them cutting out - often at nice speeds on the Motorway, just when you want to be left without steering or brakes.

And Peugeot are refusing to admit a problem. Loads of angry (and scared) customers. This was not specifically the Gti - the 206 in general.

Damian


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Kell's got a Golf V5 for sale which might be interesting for you - if she doesn't do big miles then the benefits of a diesel wouldn't be as great


Yeah yeah, buy it...

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/Golf.gif
Click Here to go to the For sale thread...


----------

